

Developer Turns Lights On and Off with Plain Ol' Telephone - dmor
http://blog.twilio.com/2009/08/david-bello-lets-you-control-your-house-anywhere-anytime-netbook-contest-winner.html

======
sparky
"David Bello Let's...?" Right in the title? Seriously?

~~~
dmor
ack, good point - title updated... thanks for the feedback!

~~~
sparky
That came off as more petulant than I would have liked. My apologies.

~~~
dmor
No problem, apology accepted.

------
Caligula
Dmor I recall you work at twilio,

I am impressed by the ease to make VOIP apps with twilio and to actually
deploy them. If its not confidential/top secret/etc., what speech engine do
you use for your voicemail transcription? Or do you use Indians?

------
jeffiel
Voted up for the video.

